# Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art or 35mm 1.4 Art. Which one would YOU buy? (I can't decide)



## davejdoe (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm trying to decide between the Sigma 35mm 1.4 or the 50mm 1.4 Art...

I was going to ask for some advice on which one but I figured there would be tons of "What do you shoot?" and "What do you own already?" type responses naturally. Either lens will be well used.

So.... which one would YOU buy?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 16, 2014)

i have both so i don't have to decide 

but if i had to choose it would be the 50

as i use the 16-35 alot or the 11-22 on the eos m 

i find the 16-35 on one body and the 50 1.4 on another a very nice combo for general use

if i only take 1 fast prime with me then i like the 50, i've missed 50mm for so long this 50 art lens is really a godsend

but i also like to take 2 bodies in low light with the 35 on one and the 85 on the other this is an awesome combo for events 35 for groups 85 for candids and couples


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have to decide either because I have the 35mm f2IS and can't be happier. But I was never happy with any of the three (3) 50mm canon produce. 
In my wish list is the sigma 50A.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 16, 2014)

What lenses do you already have?


----------



## daemorhedron (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm trying to decide too, and while I don't have either so far my own theorycraft leads me to think that I'll get the Canon 35mm f2IS and Sigma 50mm 1.4 ART.


----------



## infared (Jun 16, 2014)

It's Simple...
BOTH!!!! :-X


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

If I had to choose between 35mm and 50 mm, it would be 50 mm. For me 50mm is a great focal length for portraits but also for streetphotography if I don't want to be too much close to people.
I do own the Canon 35mm f/2 IS. The 50mm Art and the Canon is a great combo. Why the 35mm of Canon? Because it is light/small, contains IS and makes a light combination with my 6D


----------



## helpful (Jun 16, 2014)

The answers to this poll are surprising to me. Considering physics instead of the business of photography, the 50mm lens happens to perform even better.

However, considering a lens without consideration of its use in photography is like an NBA team considering a draft pick without regard to his basketball skills and how they would serve the team.

For photography, I would always choose the Sigma 35mm if I was forced to choose between it or the 50mm ART. The benefits that a great 35mm can add to my photography would be more frequent and more valuable. In fact, I normally don't even have a 50mm prime in my kit.

If you are considering which of these two spectacular lenses would be more important as a member of your photography "team" (and if you can't choose both), then I would disagree with all the current votes for the 50mm, and would instead strongly recommend the 35mm.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the 35 Art. I actually wanted to wait for the 50, but the 35 came up on a real,discount last Christmas. I had a 501.8 so I am familiar with that length. I must admit, I think I'd rather keep the 35 than switch to the 50. You get more DOF with the 35 wide open, and you can always crop if you need to, so it is more powerful in low light if you look at the DOF aspect. Plus, it is more useful if you need to shoot 2 or more people, or a scene. 

I would answer this the opposite Way if I was shooting with a crop sensoror camera. A 50mm lens on a crop equals a great portrait length on FF, so if I had a crop as my main body I would take the 50 for portraits.

All that aside I will say that my Sigma 35mm lens is great. It is incredibly sharp, it works great and very little light, and it renders colors beautifully.


----------



## helpful (Jun 16, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> What lenses do you already have?



That is the important question, of course. If you already depend on another wide angle lens, like the 24mm f/1.4 or 16-35mm, then the most important lens to you would become the 50mm.

If rather it is only one role or the other, and you don't have equivalent lenses to substitute (which is what your question seems to be asking), then as I remarked above, the 35mm seems much more useful to me.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 16, 2014)

I hear Sigma are making an 85mm lens. With a full frame body I would want a 35 and the 85. With a crop, I think I'd like the 50mm and (if they make one) a 24mm.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 16, 2014)

helpful said:


> The answers to this poll are surprising to me. Considering physics instead of the business of photography, the 50mm lens happens to perform even better.
> 
> However, considering a lens without consideration of its use in photography is like an NBA team considering a draft pick without regard to his basketball skills and how they would serve the team.
> 
> ...



But you are speaking from a FF perspective, right? If the OP shoots a crop body, that changes your answer because it changes the FOV of the lens. The 35 on your ff would be close to a 50mm on a crop.


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2014)

helpful said:


> The answers to this poll are surprising to me. Considering physics instead of the business of photography, the 50mm lens happens to perform even better.
> 
> However, considering a lens without consideration of its use in photography is like an NBA team considering a draft pick without regard to his basketball skills and how they would serve the team.
> 
> ...



True this.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 16, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Sigma 35mm 1.4 or the 50mm 1.4 Art...



It really depends on your other available lenses, doesn't it? For me (and many other people) 35mm is covered by the uwa. Yes-its-not-the-same-but-still. 70+ mm usually is an a tele zoom.

So what's really missing as a fact is 50mm... though it seems to me that just like me a lot of people don't miss it that much subjectively as 35/70 allows for more creativity, 50mm is often awkwardly "in between" (I've got the abysmal 50/1.8 and almost never use it, not only for the horrible iq). Still, you need it when you need it so it's on most people's shopping list sooner or later.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 16, 2014)

The 35mm is great, the 50mm is spectacular. I already have the Sigma 18-35 f1.8 so that pretty much covers all the medium-wide focal lengths for me (with a decent maximum aperture still).
I actually like the 50mm over any 85mm I've seen yet because the 50mm has a good minimum focus distance, which I use a lot. 50mm is still ideal for full body portraits, where 85mm is your minimum for head and shoulders portraits. Given that I've never taken a picture of just someone's head I don't actually see a need for 85mm, other than if you want "maximum bokeh".


----------



## tayassu (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it depends on which camera you are shooting. I love the 50mm FL, but I'm shooting a 7D, so I would go for the 35mm. If I had FF, I would probably go with the 50mm.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2014)

I already have an 85mm prime and recently bought the 35mm. I never thought I would like a 35mm as much as I do. It has turned into my general take with me lens. I am considering the 50mm. But I keep asking myself the following question

"For what I shoot (street, landscape stuff), What would I be unable to do with both the 35 and 85mm?? If I were rich, the answer is clear -- I *need* every lens. However I am not rich and I do want to rebuild my prime kit with some discipline. 

Maybe after I finish re-building my prime kit, I will go back and get the 50.

If I did not already have the 35 or the 85 the decision on the 50 would be a lot easier. So the posters who asked what do you already have bring up the key question. You really can't ignore your existing kit when making FL decisions.


----------



## davejdoe (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts! I just picked up the 35mm on Monday. So far I am very impressed with the build quality and sharpness. Cant wait to get more time with it...


----------



## tayassu (Jun 18, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Thanks for all the posts! I just picked up the 35mm on Monday. So far I am very impressed with the build quality and sharpness. Cant wait to get more time with it...



Have fun with your new lens!!


----------

